
Would you pay $700, plus a monthly fee, for a digital license plate? - Deinos
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/07/would-you-pay-700-plus-a-monthly-fee-for-a-digital-license-plate/
======
LinuxBender
Pay to be tracked? I already avoid smart phones, now they want to accost my
vehicle? What new vulnerabilities will I find on these devices?

------
java-man
what a dumb idea!

